# WTB 1969 Iverson Dragstripper 20X16 and Rollfast Top Drag



## jrcarz (Sep 6, 2014)

Call me if you have one or know of one for sale at 847-401-1332 Thanks.


----------



## Sambikeman (Oct 14, 2014)

*Nice Dragstripper ...*

……………… I sold one just like that here in Ca about 20 years ago. The guy i sold it to moved to New York.He also bought a couple of my Raleigh Choppers. I sold all my now Schwinn bikes,and my BMX bikes.Now there all super collectable.


----------



## jrcarz (Nov 15, 2014)

Still Looking for any 20X16 Iverson or other interesting Iversons. 

Thanks


----------

